# ABGA show help?



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering how I show in junior ABGA classes. I just bought a almost 4 month old 99% ABGA doe, and after I show her in a few market classes, I want to show her in ABGA. So does anyone have any tips.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Enter with the fullbloods/purebreds. I made the mistake of entering in the percentages for my first show with a purebred. Keep her head up.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok, her sire has been the grand champion at my state fair for they last 3 years


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on your new doe! We've never been to an ABGA show, but I'm sure they are much like breeding doe/buck classes in the county fairs. No bracing, just set your doe up 'square' and keep her head up as suggested. Try to keep space between you and your doe, looks better IMO 
My kids have been showing breeding does/bucks in 4-H/county fairs, and plan to attend an ABGA show in a few weeks. They don't have the higher quality type show animals, but they are excited just to get a chance to participate 
Have fun!


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok thank you! I'm really excited about her!


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Is it possible to show a ABGA doeling in a open show, if she has bad teat structure


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I think that it would be ok but I will check to make sure. How back is her teat structure?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

ABGA has a teat chart. I have posted a few pics of my own herd & their structure plus what is acceptable & what is not.

"Some Boer Goat Teat Structure"


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is a photo of the does teats













Here's the doe


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

You can, but you might not place as well because of the teats. Last year, I went to an ABGA show and one judge didn't really look at the teats, but the other did. Where are you showing at?


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

In Georgia,I don't have any shows in mind, we are just borrowing her. But the old man we are borrowing her from, really wants me to show her in ABGA and I don't want to tell him that she's a bad doe that can't be showed.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Amandanicole said:


> In Georgia,I don't have any shows in mind, we are just borrowing her. But the old man we are borrowing her from, really wants me to show her in ABGA and I don't want to tell him that she's a bad doe that can't be showed.


You aren't doing this "old man" any favors by not explaining teat structure to him. You would not have to call her a "bad doe".


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is the teat structure chart from ABGA. http://abga.org/education/teat-structure-chart/

If the teats are a disqualification, they will probably ask you to leave the ring. Friends of ours had a DQ due to pigmentation of the tail this weekend. One judge checked it, one did not. However, the one that didn't, only checked the first 6 placed animals...the classes were 14-18 per class.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... I'd be worried about those teats knocking her down  But, you can see how she looks at the shows prior to ABGA show, then make a decision.

I do want to mention something. My kids were at their first ABGA show a couple of weeks ago, and a couple of kids who showed in commercial doe classes brought does. The judge sort of 'scalded' them on having shaved goats at a breeding show that he preferred a breeding doe to have her hair.

In our state at the county fairs, a lot of kids who show commercial does <which are supposed to be unregistered does>, end up showing in breeding classes, and those county shows the judges typically don't say anything about the lack of hair. So, I thought I'd just mention that just in case you do shave your doe.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would say for the teat chart she is either an 8 or 11 which is questionable but not a DQ so go show her. If that's what the man want who owns her give it a shot. Maybe she will surprise you and what's the harm going to a show if that's what he has asked you to do. Have fun and sometimes if you feel that it's not a problem and are confident the judge may think the same. Good luck and have fun that's really what matters.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you guys for all the help! Also another thing about her is that she has wide shoulders and wide hips, but a narrow loin... What can I do to fix this?


----------

